
10 Google products you (probably) never knew existed - underscoredam
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/04/14/10-google-products-you-probably-never-knew-existed/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=10%20Google%20products%20you%20%28probably%29%20never%20knew%20existed&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
fries
<http://www.wdyl.com/> looks interesting, but doesn't seem to return very
meaningful results. It tries to be smart through, showing different types of
results such as those related to groups, emails instead of just websites.

------
pagade
I use to visit labs.google.com to check whats cooking new. Now it simply
redirects to google.com. Wonder if they have central page listing all the
products and services.

